# Help Identifing A Jlc



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Bought this from my local jewellers after he let me try it for few days.I really like look of it,its better than i can manage in the pic.Can anybody tell me more about it.Thanks.


----------



## J.P.R (May 1, 2011)

Its a Jaeger! What more can you say.

But that it is a lovely watch and I bet it has a fantastic movement underneath that simple but gorgeous dial.

Thanks,

Jacob


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Dr.F , Well done, it looks like it might have a JLC 480 I'sh series movement from the 1950-60's. without seeing inside i can't say for sure.

Normally they have a solid stainless steel cases.

Great watches I have a waterproof one from 1956 that needs some work. The surprising thing is i know the date of mine because I still have the original guarantee.

On the line where it says model it says WaterProof. I'll post some pics.

They keep excellent time and they wear really well


----------

